# DELL 530s PSU question n cooling



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Now i know that I am going to have to like tie the wires together using those things the plastic ones...-_-
I need another way of cooling like a homemade one cause i don't think i have more room. I am a person who cares about cooling a lot and I use a slimline for gaming. =] The first most likely =]

Here are vids/Pics. As you can see i replaced the top 80mm fan with a 92mm and put it there my way. -_-

Got a new Cpu/Heatsink cooler and lights. Also, a 8400gs 215mb low profile. 
*Can my power supply handle all of this it should be able to right?* How can i check and no I am not doing benchmarking I heard of the risks. Can I like play one of those monitors and measure it from there? (KillaWatt Power Monitor)

Ill upload the vids and pics later sorry I don't have the time right now.:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OEM 250W PSU is not satisfactory for the added 8400GS and I would suggest not adding the card until the OEM PSU is replaced. 
This forum recommends 550W for any PCI-E system.
If your PSU is a smaller type design there are no quality brand PSU's, that I am aware of, with sufficient power.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

um it is satisfactory cause the card is a low profile...
I had the card for about 8 months at least in there and nothing happened


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Low profile doesn't mean less power draw. It's just not full height.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

lol we can debate this 

GeForce 8400GS (256 MB)
2D Desktop Watts (socket)	19
3D Full Load Watts (Socket) 32
and another website that refers to Dell's like manual for Slimline PC's says the PCI Express can handle 25Watts max.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-power,2122-4.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/254196-33-geforce-8400-speed-power-consumption 
(mines a different brand but its like the same card)
(Sparkle 8400GS 215mb w/fan)

Etc and low profile cards are made for Slimline PC's and everyone knows that Slimline PC's don't have large power supplies... like I would say 300Watt is the max slimline cases can probably hold inside the case. You can leave a larger watt power supply outside the case but who would do that -_- I have a 250 watt btw and I think that is the max not sure maybe 350?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your money, your hardware, your choice.


----------

